
Java runtime environment .jar in Windows 10 - joselee07
http://www.wifigeeks.org/2017/05/how-to-open-jar-files-windows-10/#prettyPhoto
======
joselee07
Hello, friends..! If you want to open .jar extension file then don't worry
about this. You must have firstly installed Java runtime environment in
Windows 10. jar file will be open, then you can Execute.

